# WLan-Karte oder Dlan?



## Moxi1991 (19. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin vor kurzem umgezogen und habe in der neuen Wohnung nicht mehr die Möglichkeit meinen PC per Lan-Kabel ins Internet zu bringen. 

Ich habe einer 120.000 Leitung von Unitymedia, welche an der PS4 und am TV auch super läuft. In meinem PC ist eine WLan-Karte "Asus PCE-N15 PCI-E Adapter N300" verbaut. Die Signalstärke ist immer sehr gut. Zum normalen Surfen und mal ein Video auf Youtube schauen reicht es vollkommen aus. Beim Zocken zeigen sich aber häufig (teils auch heftige) Lags und die Ping steigt auch mal über die 200. Spiele bei denen mir das aufgefallen ist, sind PUBG und CSGo.

Ich denke, dass liegt wohl an der eher schwachen WLan-Karte oder was meint ihr?

Da ich wie gesagt keine Möglichkeit habe, ein Lan-Kabel zu verlegen muss nun eine andere Lösung her. 
Eine bessere WLan-Karte (,da das Signal ja immer sehr gut ankommt)? Oder sollte ich es vielleicht doch lieber eher mit DLan versuchen? Da hätte ich spontan an das Devolo DLan 1200+ Starter-Kit gedacht.

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass beides keine optimalen Lösungen zum Zocken sind, aber wie gesagt, im Moment geht es nicht anders.

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe und freue mich auf die Antworten.

Grüße
Maxi


----------



## 9maddin9 (19. September 2017)

Ich würde es mit dLan versuchen, da zum zocken das WLan immer leichte Lag`s erzeugt.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. September 2017)

Habe auch hier im Haus 2 Gaming-PCs via DLan an der FB. Einwandfrei. 2ter Vorteil: DLan kann man nicht hacken
Gruß T.


----------



## Matusalem (20. September 2017)

Beides WLAN wie dLAN (PowerLAN) sind Übertragungsmedien, welche durch Störungen und Konkurrenz extrem in Ihrer Datenrate und Latenzen (Pings) schwanken können. Bei manchen funktioniert WLAN super, bei manchen dLAN, manche Leute haben mit beiden Probleme.

Von daher kannst Du letztlich nur probieren was für Dich am besten funktioniert.

Mit WLAN nach IEEE802.11ac auf dem 5 GHz Band sind hohe Pings seltener und die Datenrate besser. Die Gegenstelle (meistens der Internet-Router) sollte diesen Standard aber auch unterstützen. Des Weiteren empfiehlt es sich per Smartphone und WLAN App vorher nachzumessen wie gut ca. der Signalempfang auf 5 GHz sein wird.

Einfach eine neue Karte kaufen in der Hoffnung, dass der Empfang dadurch besser wird ist schlicht ein Glücksspiel. Manchmal kann sogar ältere HW besser sein, wenn der Hersteller noch teurere und bessere RF Komponenten spendiert hat.

DLAN ist übrigens auch ein geteiltes Medium und kann in einem Mehrfamilienhaus bis in die Wohnung der Nachbarn reichen. Damit kann ebenfalls eine Konkurrenz und geteilte Bandbreite entstehen. Ferner in der Theorie das dLAN gehackt wird. Beides ist im Vergleich zu WLAN allerdings unwahrscheinlicher, da es nicht ganz so einfach ist physisch sich mit dem dLAN zu verbinden. Dafür ist dLAN gegenüber Störungen durch elektrische Verbraucher empfindlicher. Desweiteren wirken die Stromkabel wie Antennen und dLAN strahlt dann fröhlich in dem verwendeten Frequenzband. Ob Du persönlich hier Bedenken hast, must Du selbst wissen, es sollte Dir nur bekannt sein.

=> Versuch es mit WLAN nach IEEE802.11ac oder alternativ mit dLAN. Enttäuschungen sind mit beidem nicht ausgeschlossen, es kann aber auch gut funktionieren. Eine garantiert vorhersagbare Leistung gibt es nur mit Ethernet Kabel.


----------



## Schleifer (20. September 2017)

Hab mit dLAN zu Hause teilweise echte Probleme (gleiches Stockwerk, gleicher 40m² Raum). Funktioniert soweit alles super, nur bricht die Verbindung ohne reproduzierbarkeit mitunter ab. Erst nach 1-15Minuten geht's dann weiter. Da ich keine Online-Games spiele, hält sich der Ärger meist in Grenzen, aber cool ist das nicht.

Nutze meine ich die Fritz Powerline 1.220E oder die 530E.

Auf dLAN sollen sogar stinknormale Kühlschränke und Waschmaschinen einen Einfluss haben. Hab das anfangs für einen (guten) Scherz gehalten, aber das ist wohl deren Ernst.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. September 2017)

Dlan funktioniert bei mir am besten.
Kommt aber aufs Haus an.

WLAN 2,4ghz kann man bei mir in die Tonne treten.
Recht hoher ping, niedrige Datenraten mit hohen Schwankungen (72mbit laut Anzeige.....effektiv aber wohl eher 20 oder 30.....geht fast nix durch.

WLAN 5gh geht bei mir super.
Da bekomme ich meine 100mbit locker über tragen effektiv und das bei gutem ping.

Datenrate:
WLAN 5Ghz > Dlan > WLAN 2,4GHZ

Ping:.
Dlan >   WLAN 5Ghz >  WLAN 2,4GHZ

Generelle Stabilität und Störanfälligkeit der Verbindung:
WLAN 5Ghz > Dlan > WLAN 2,4GHZ


Sind so meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## liqu90 (20. September 2017)

Gude,

also ich, aus meiner Erfahrung, kann nur Gutes, "bis zum heutigen Tage", berichten.
Nutze dLAN bereits mehrere Jahre. (dürften bereits 6 sein) Hatte bis dato keine Probeme - Pingspikes, laggs o.ä. 
Zudem habe ich es in Zwei Haushalten ausgiebig getestet ("Langzeiterfahrung") 

-Einmal 4 Jahre lang in meinem Elternhaus: Altbau 30er Jahre, Kabel ca. um 2000 neu verlegt, 6 Personenhaushalt, Router stand im Keller, Abnehmer Desktop Rechner 1.OG.

- Atuelle Wohnsituation: 8 Parteien MFH aus den 60-70er, Kabel k.A., 2 Personen, Kurzer Weg zum Desktop (Lan geht trotzdem nicht  )

Ich, für mich gesprochen, hatte keinerlei Probleme seither. Wenn doch, lag es nicht am dLAN.
Dennoch, wie meine Vorredner sagten, kann es bei dir ganz anders aussehen.
Hoffe es hilft dir in irgend einer Weise weiter 

beste Grüße
Liqu

ps: ist sogar ein eher "No-Name-Produkt": ALDI-Medion.


----------



## Moxi1991 (20. September 2017)

Hey Leute,

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten und eure Hilfe. 
Ich denke, ich werde es dann mal mit DLAN probieren und schauen wie es so funktioniert.

Grüße
Maxi


----------



## mAco22 (19. Dezember 2017)

Moxi1991 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten und eure Hilfe.
> Ich denke, ich werde es dann mal mit DLAN probieren und schauen wie es so funktioniert.
> ...



Servus 

Da ich zur Zeit in der exakt gleichen Situation wie du bin, würde es mich brennend interessieren, obs mit Dlan gut geklappt hat. (Vor allem beim zocken  )


----------

